# FORUM DOESN'T KNOW I EXIST AGAIN



## audi21tt (Jul 30, 2010)

forum logged me out other day under user name mattdancerr and cant remember my password so went to get it chanaged and it cant find my email address, so i thought ok maybe wrong email so entered the only 3 email addresses i have and still nothing, its done this before to the account i'm on now so i had to make a new account which is mattdancerr its really really annoying as i'm trying to buy stuff off people who by now have probs sold it to someone who can actualy log on the forum!
can someone please sort this out asap


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

audi21tt said:


> forum logged me out other day under user name mattdancerr and cant remember my password so went to get it chanaged and it cant find my email address, so i thought ok maybe wrong email so entered the only 3 email addresses i have and still nothing, its done this before to the account i'm on now so i had to make a new account which is mattdancerr its really really annoying as i'm trying to buy stuff off people who by now have probs sold it to someone who can actualy log on the forum!
> can someone please sort this out asap


I had this problem too-real pain in the proverbial.

Look under Global Announcements where RustyIntegrale and others have posted a solution.

Good luck!

Chris


----------



## audi21tt (Jul 30, 2010)

nah cant find a solution for my problem


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

What email address do you think is associated with your main account?


----------

